# new model carvewright model c



## sniper7608 (Jan 14, 2010)

hi i am trying to find out as much info as i can about the new model c carvewright have always wanted one but read too many bad things about the older model they say that the new model has improved greatly and is much easier to use if anyone knows about these machines i will always be in your dept
thanks
lenny


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Lenny, the CW model C is an improved version that works well. My A series did give me issues that CW's service dept was happy to resoulve under warrenty. When the upgrade was available the A machine was sent in. It was returned I Dec. of '10, used extensivly ans has performed flawlessly since. When you order your new machine it's highly recommended to add the new X drive belts as they won't creap as the sandpaper ones seem to do. Been reading a number of reviews about the C series and they are positive. Please note the learning curve of the Designer software is easy to learn and CW has a Start U program maned by owners that are most likely in your area and are available to help you get started and progress. Go to CW's site for more info about the Start U program and call Connie at CW for even more. Enjoy your new CW machine.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

lenny760879 said:


> hi i am trying to find out as much info as i can about the new model c carvewright have always wanted one but read too many bad things about the older model they say that the new model has improved greatly and is much easier to use if anyone knows about these machines i will always be in your dept
> thanks
> lenny


Lenny,

Bradley is correct in that the improvements to the CarveWright C machines have addressed a lot of the issues being reported about the older versions. The main improvements are:
*• CarveTight Spindle System
• Base Reinforcements
• Vertical Guide Rod Stabilizer Feet
• Reinforced Strapping on Power Supply
• Modified Board Tracking Sensor 
• Simplified X Gear Drive
• Software and Firmware Improvements





*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a note here, all of the things that were going bad with the original units seemed to have been worked out pretty well. However, with that being said, I have an older version, and after reading all the information prior to using mine, I think many of the issues were caused by operator error as well. So after purchasing you Carvewright Machine, follow all of the pre-operation items. This is a plus. Good luck and hope you enjoy. I am very new to this type of hobby, but learning fast, I hope.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Lenny, it was early and no coffee when I replyed. Forgot to mention, very important to keep dust OUT of the machine to curcumvent most all proublems. Dust controle is most important. RingNeckBlues builds and sells a premium DC hood. Please research through CW site. Made all the difference in continued great operation. Private message me for much more info. I'll send you my phone # so you may be filled in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have been biting my tongue for a bit but I said I must say something Now.

I am just one user of the CW machine and it has some real down falls, the big one is the router is in a box with tons router dust the next one is the software or to say all the updates that drove me nuts... the big one for me was the 500.oo upgrade that they didn't get right from the get go and wanted me to pay for it , and it made all my tooling (400.oo) just so much junk..that I could not use after the 500.oo dollar upgrade..and I said that's it for me..I'm not going to kiss off 900.oo dollars more that they just can't get right..I think at one time I had 10 software upgrades on the HD and Windows crash a time or two and that was a night mare not to say anything about getting a new PC and reinstall the software and it would not let me put my backup backs on the machine and all the pattern files I had..(and I had tons of them) that would not work anymore with the new software ver.

I don't want to put a wet blanket on your CW machine but I just call them like I see them..

===



===


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been biting my tongue for a bit but I said I must say something Now.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Just a few things on your issues about the machine, or my take on it. 

The dust in the machine is from the QC check they do on all machines before they ship them out to the customer. The do about a 20 minute carve to test all machine functions. 

Software updates, CarveWright is continuously making these improvements to improve the machine control, designer functions and fix bugs. A lot of these are based on user input, wish we could do this and that. All of these are at no charge to the customer unlike, from what I've been told that other companies charge for updates. 

Setting up a new computer, Did you notify CarveWright about the new computer? You are allowed 2 software license for each machine you own. You have to activate the license for the new computer in order to make all of your patterns workable for the new computer. Most often the cause of the software crashing is having to many patterns loaded into your favorites file (pattern list). Having to many loaded hogs up the memory and slows down the software. 

Your upgrade, Was this the upgrade to the new rubber traction belts and machine calibration? After getting the machine back did you verify that the head pressure was good, the head was level? At one time the was a big issue with UPS and how they handled the boxes. A lot of customers reported that their boxes looked like they were tossed around and damaged. Poor handling caused things to get out of alignment and the above needed to be corrected before the machine would work correctly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Floyd

I did not pay them 500.oo dollars for the new belt or the upgrade parts, I just hate pass words and codes if my table saw or any other tools in my shop had pass words or codes it would be long gone..just like the CW machine..

I wish the OC dept. ran my CW for 10 hours b/4 they ship it ..most of the errors started at about 14 hours of run time with all the router dust in the machine (box) with all sensitive senses in the same box..I was in the box with the vac.hose all the time..they got it right by calling it like a printer if I had that much dust in my printer it would not run to long I think, the vac.system on the CW was a joke..

I did have the machine for 5 years and that was to long. 

Don't get me started about the software I could go on and on about it..

I guess I should get off the soap box now, I wish you lots of luck with yours and others that buy it...




==



RingNeckBlues said:


> Bob,
> 
> Just a few things on your issues about the machine, or my take on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Floyd
> 
> I did not pay them 500.oo dollars for the new belt or the upgrade parts, I just hate pass words and codes if my table saw or any other tools in my shop had pass words or codes it would be long gone..just like the CW machine..
> 
> ...


Bob, 

Understand your frustration but the CarveWright is not as simple as your table saw. The dust issues in the machine is one of the limiting factors IMO and the reason I started making a dust collection attachment for the machine. No dust being left in the machine makes for a happier carver. The gears and belts just don't work well with all the dust building up on them. 

*the vac.system on the CW was a joke.. *Are you speaking about the small muffler bag that comes off of the cutting motor? If so that is not a true dust collection/vac system. It is only a muffler or sorts for the cutting motor and to catch some of the fine dust being put out through the exhaust port of the motor. 

Thanks for the good wishes and I wish we could have hooked up sooner as I bet you might be singing a different tune.


----------

